#ubuntu-tw 2011-07-04
<ltroot> BlueT_: 你現在在默契XD?
<h4k3r> 好多大佬哇
#ubuntu-tw 2011-07-05
<tomcheng86> 大佬是要來打的 (跑)
<HugoKuo> hello
<HugoKuo> tcpdump 可以
<HugoKuo> 請問tcpdump可以看到Vlan tag 嗎
<tomlin690> HI
<tomlin690> 可以請問，是否有對SMBus interrupt有人知道如何enable?
<Stranger> .
<cloud4040> hi
<cloud4040> hi
#ubuntu-tw 2011-07-06
<BV1AL> 11.04 在notebook 比之前的版本耗電，原因是kernel 
<BV1AL> echo powersave > /sys/module/pcie_aspm/parameters/policy
<BV1AL> http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS7241828987.html
<BV1AL> http://www.techytalk.info/2011/06/linux-kernel-2-6-38-2-6-39-power-regression-workaround/
<chihchun> it should be fixed now
<BV1AL> patch kernel ?
<FourDollars> BV1AL: Just update the latest kernel.
<BV1AL> 剛才逛到 ubuntu-tw.org 看到有人說耗電, 但未註冊不能回, 所以在這裡貼
<BV1AL> 不是說2.6.38 以後到 3.0 都如此？
<FourDollars> BV1AL: 聽 chihchun 說 Ubuntu 已經把 patch 弄到 natty-updates 裡面了~
<FourDollars> BV1AL: 所以應該是安裝完 11.04 再更新一下系統就好了
<chihchun> 我確認一下
<chihchun> 我記得已經看到 fix released
<chihchun> 這個 issue 吵翻天 XD
<chihchun> (只是正好 Ubuntu release 踩到這個 regression issue)
<tian> 大家好
<tian> 有人吗
#ubuntu-tw 2011-07-07
<BlueT_> ltroot_: kerekr
<BlueT_> 今天的工作是要翻譯 http://padre.perlide.org/ (Padre - Perl IDE)，有沒有人今天要一起在台中找間咖啡廳一起做事的？:-)
<acman> 真爽~~可以在外面工作
<acman> 換個說法: 真可憐,做事沒人看到....再精實人家都可能當你在打混
<byonk> acman, 沒關西 我們有看到!!!
<BlueT_> XD
<Tuzik> hi
<Tuzik> 请问有人推荐台湾比较好的vps么
<acman> 台灣有比較好的 vps?
<acman> 喔!人已經溜掉了
<chihchun> 他前兩天才在 #dot 問過。
<acman> 會想買台灣的 vps 有點怪
<acman> 還是想...自己架一個跳板好挖地道用
<chihchun> yeap
#ubuntu-tw 2011-07-08
<chihchun> freeflying: ibus in oneiric works fine for me
<freeflying> chihchun: I'm doing a fresh installation, will let you know soon
<chihchun> freeflying: cool
<freeflying> chihchun: you must be using ibus/xim in Oneiric
<chihchun> freeflying: yeap
<chihchun> freeflying: there is no gtk3 im module right now, isn't it
<chihchun> (which is available in debian, should be merged into ubuntu)
<freeflying> chihchun: noly merge, also need a MIR
<chihchun> freeflying: agree
<freeflying> s/noly/not only
<freeflying> chihchun: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=645993
<chihchun> freeflying: the xim issue has been fixed in oneiric, IMHO
<chihchun> freeflying: I countered that couple weeks ago
<chihchun> s/countered/encountered/
#ubuntu-tw 2011-07-09
<bluecatss> hi alll
<Guest37958> exit
#ubuntu-tw 2011-07-10
<BlueT_> 澡
<BlueT_> 早
 * BlueT_ 剛從日月潭衝完日出回來
<aj2009> 我在IRC有个房间，很久没上IRC了，为什么在list里面看不到我的房间？但我又能进去，显示我还是主人。
<byonk> 房間要申請的!
<aj2009> 已经有个房间了。
<aj2009> 但很久没上，现在上了，显示我还是主人，但list操作看不到房间名？
<icman> 你真有耐心，一個問題問三個channel
<aj2009> 没办法，IRC人气太低了。
<icman> 你現在人不在那間裡面對吧
<aj2009> 在
<BlueT_> :~
#ubuntu-tw 2012-07-04
<zhenbeiju> byonk,  在吗
<zhenbeiju> 求助，装错显卡驱动了，重启无法进去系统，卡在登录界面
<byonk> @@
<zhenbeiju> byonk,  有木有办法？
<byonk> 拍下來看看吧
<zhenbeiju> 怎么拍。。
<zhenbeiju> 报错信息一闪而过，， 什么都看不清
<zhenbeiju> byonk,  怎么拍。。
#ubuntu-tw 2012-07-06
<honspace> ...这里是中国？ 
<honspace>   。。。。  
<honspace>   别开玩笑了
#ubuntu-tw 2012-07-07
<Vdragon> 大家晚安0w0/
<Vdragon> https://docs.google.com/folder/d/0B9zYXbnQ2afES0dySEpHNS1mZjQ/edit | 自由軟體相關辭彙翻譯共識專案 | Free Software Related Terms Translation Consensus Project 
#ubuntu-tw 2013-07-04
<Kyo> 杀光台湾狗
<Kyo> QNMLGB!!!
<Kyo> 都是傻逼
<Kyo> 草NMLGB
<Kyo> 去NMLGB
#ubuntu-tw 2013-07-06
<melody1234> 大家好!
<c_> @@
#ubuntu-tw 2014-07-03
<gshmu> pingin irc 能不能屏蔽登錄信息？
<gshmu> pidgin
<gshmu> https://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/Using%20Pidgin#hide-joins-parts    
<romber> hi all, 請問linux是否有類似RWeverything的low level system tool?
<romber> 可以比較方便check mem/io/pci/usb 等
<romber> http://rweverything.com/screenshots/
<s991533> I know RWeverythin
<s991533> I know RWeverything
<romber> linux有類似的tool嗎:)?
<s991533> 沒接觸耶XD 等其他大大回答
<romber> 沒關係~謝拉XD
<s991533> welcome, 沒幫到忙 :)
<a0000778> 表示沒接觸 不過可以直接從/proc跟/dev操作吧？
<romber> 恩恩 不過有圖形化的操作方式比較方便~可以即時修改及看到變化
#ubuntu-tw 2015-07-02
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<dzip> 防水
<Freebuilder> 水水更健康
<mao> 没有人讲话吗？？
<oem_> 我想問一下為啥kubuntu不能直接執行程式（jar）一直執行ark,然後我找不到新增移除的程式
<mugebjgd> oem_, jar是什么文件
<mugebjgd> oem_, java文件应该用什么来运行？
<mugebjgd> oem_, 你能回答出来 你就知道答案了
<oem_> kubuntu不是本身就是有java執行程式嗎,可是就是找不到它執行在那
<oem_> 順代議題我裝碰到這問題它只執行ark,找附屬不知道要暗哪個
<oem_> google
<gebjgd> oem_, 开 terminal java 运行
#ubuntu-tw 2015-07-03
<oem> 我要執行這程式安裝我怎末打在終端機目前已經在這個目錄理了 Minecraft (1).jar
<oem> 解決了
#ubuntu-tw 2016-07-05
<kerwin> hi
#ubuntu-tw 2016-07-07
<chihchun> test
<PHLin> chihchun, https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/platform/guides/app-confinement/
#ubuntu-tw 2017-07-03
 * mosesofmason 的機器人揮手向 mosesofmason 再見 *抽泣*
 * mosesofmason 的機器人揮手向 mosesofmason 再見 *抽泣*
 * mosesofmason 的機器人揮手向 mosesofmason 再見 *抽泣*
#ubuntu-tw 2017-07-09
<nullnone> hi all
